# Not happy!!!!



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

Well I finally saved up my pennies and purchased the CSS 10" w/ bash 300 combo. I built the box to specs with help from Mike p. 

3cuft tuned 23 hz - I had CSS switch the hpf in the bash amp for. 20.4 to 17.7 according to suggestions .

I put everything together and flipped a music video for a quick test. I usually listen at 40 volume level on the receiver . The sub barely moving and next to no sound even with the bash amp turned all the way up. 

I decided to try the hi level inputs on the bash amp . Connected for the centre channel outputs on the receiver. Turning the receiver all the way up to 57 and with the bash volume maxed the sub is pumping but the sound is just not there at all. 

It's almost like my box is way off spec ???


----------



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

My box specs were 3.3 cuft ( port is 4x3x19 ) without accouting for the space taken up by the driver itself. Did I over estimate the size of the driver??


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Chances are that your center channel's output has an HPF on it and/or that the LFE channel and bass from the L/R are not mixed in. If your L/R are set to full range use those high level inputs instead.


----------



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

well first thing i did was hook up the Pre-out Sub from the receiver to the LFE on the amp. That is how it should be if I am not mistaken??? 

The receiver is a Pioneer VSX-822K

The little bit of instructions that I got with the Bash- said that if I use LFE the on board cross overs would be by passed?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Have you tried to recalibrate the Yamaha while using the sub? Try changing the mains, center, surrounds to small and making sure sub channel is turned to on, and increase the gain on the sub channel

edit - OOPS! I meant Pioneer!


----------



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

Well if I had a Yamaha I would try !!! I guess you just miss read but yea I did try to recalibrate . The auto had the sub turned way down , I turned the sub up even with speakers (+3) I also changed the x-over down to 50. This helped a tiny bit , but still i can only faintly hear . I listen to a few songs with a build up to big bass note and only hear what sounds like maybe 4" woofer kicking in.... I that!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How large is your room? A 10" sub is not going to produce alot of punch if your space is large.


----------



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

Basic dimensions are 10x 13x 13.5


I am not expecting to feel the hairs on my arm move . But I have a tv down stairs with a sound bar and I think it might be a 6" wireless sub. 

That's in a open concept living room / kitchen that measures approx 9x 18.5x 30 . I can hear that little sub easily


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

How did you wire the coils on the driver? You could mesure each VC to make sure they are continuous.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

So everything has been recalibrated and the AVR states that there is a sub on yes?


----------



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes. I just recalibrated everything again for a second time . With auto settings , the sub is barely moving almost hard to tell if it is on at comfortable speaker levels. 

I went and changed some of the settings manually , increased sub levels and distance, played with receiver crossover ( 50 - 150) . I still need to crank the plate amp volume to max to get any sort of performance from the thing . At 50 ( just over half ) setting on the receiver everything sub wise maxed it will pound I can get some serious movement from the sub but its just not right

I was just at future shop the other day and sales were running a demo on the Bose sound bar and sub for a customer . This is in middle of the show room of a massive store I can hear that little sub no problem even across the store. 

I either have the worst room for acoustics ever or something else going on!!


----------



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

Anyone think it has anything to do with box construction ?!! To big / port. ??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep in mind that your sound bar systems 8" sub is not a real sub. It only handles the upper bass frequencies from about 30hz to 200Hz so you will "hear" those much stronger. 
As per your box design Im sorry I cant answer that as Its not in my area of knowledge.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I tell you what, head over to your local BestBuy (if you have one) and just purchase one of their Polk 10" subs (probably like $200-$300) and take it home and try things out. Since BB has a good return policy w/ no restock fee.

Also since you said Future Shop, take one of their subs home and demo (then return it) or if its good then keep it 

Its really hard to say what your sub problem is, but I know for sure that any 10" sub would have no problem filling bass in that room size of yours.

Also where did you place the sub? I am a fan of front corner load.

Good luck!!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

9niceFinish said:


> Anyone think it has anything to do with box construction ?!! To big / port. ??


If you sealed the driver to the cabinet then it's not a box construction/port problem, your cabinet building pics speak for themselves. The cabinet size, port size and amp combo all work together and is a good design. This is either a receiver/plate amp/driver issue, trouble shooting the problem will tell us which one.

Do you or a friend have another receiver that can be hooked up to the sub?


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1452709/pioneer-vsx-822-k-no-subwoofer-sound






I agree with Mike.
Setting is the first thing.This is normally the first and most over looked and improperly set with any sub.

Go over your settings hope this info helps ya..


----------



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

Well I got it. 

It's very odd option within the receiver . When you go into the manual options you can change your sub x-over obviously but if you have it set to 100hz or lower it does not give you sub control . It only allows for a "bass" control + - 6 As soon as you change x-over to 150hz you now have SW control +- 15 . This seems to really allow me to dial in the sub better. I also switched the speakers to "small" even though I know I had tried that before it seems to be working well. 

So odd option for the x-over seem to be the trick in my case!! 
I am once again satisfied with my CSS product and can finish off my box!! 

I was always a fan of mobile audio products from l
Pioneer .... This little episode will make me second guess their home Audio lol


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Good to hear you got it figured out. After you break in the sub a bit let us know what your impressions are.


----------

